# How to approve a patch for a port I maintain?



## due_speedster (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello! Someone was kind enough to submit a patch for a port that I maintain:





						249506 – dns/dnscrypt-wrapper: enable xchacha20
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



I've reviewed it and proposed a slightly refined version of the patch, got agreement from the original poster, then marked the patch as `maintainer-approval+` and the issue as `maintainer-feedback+`. I was under the impression that would be enough to indicate the patch was ready to be merged, but it's sat in that state for over a month, so I assume I'm overlooking something. I've not been able to find specific, authoritative documentation on the correct process here, so if anyone can direct me to that, or at least correct my error, I would appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## monwarez (Nov 2, 2020)

You may need to add in the keywords section : patch-ready
Also you need to tell if this pass QA (poudriere build fine with amd64 and/or i386, portlint looks fine)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2020)

due_speedster said:


> then marked the patch as `maintainer-approval+` and the issue as `maintainer-feedback+`.


That should be enough.


due_speedster said:


> but it's sat in that state for over a month, so I assume I'm overlooking something.


It may have fallen through the cracks. When this happens just send an email to the freebsd-ports@ mailinglist and ask a committer to have a look at it.


----------

